# snd_hda - Can't play music after configuring associations



## AngryWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I have a Gigabyte GA-PH67A-UD3 motherboard, and the integrated sound card works on FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE. However, the default boot configuration puts the Green Line-Out and the Headphones to different channels. I tried to put them together into the same association, so that when I plug in my headphones (on the front panel), the other speakers are muted. (I also tried to combine my Mic/Line-in pins into a single association in a similar way.)

The result was, that I could play no music anymore, and the only thing I could hear is the usual quiet white-noise from my speakers, or from the headphones when they were plugged in (and the speakers went completely silent as they should).

However, when I plug in my microphone on the front panel, I can hear my voice back (either from the headphones or the other speakers, from wherever I want).

Can someone tell me what I did wrong?

Thanks in advance.

My verbose output is the following:


```
hdac1: Probing codec #2...
hdac1: HDA Codec #2: Realtek ALC892
hdac1:  HDA Codec ID: 0x10ec0892
hdac1:        Vendor: 0x10ec
hdac1:        Device: 0x0892
hdac1:      Revision: 0x03
hdac1:      Stepping: 0x02
hdac1: PCI Subvendor: 0xa0021458
hdac1: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=2 endnode=39 total=37
hdac1: 
hdac1: Processing audio FG cad=2 nid=1...
hdac1: GPIO: 0x40000002 NumGPIO=2 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac1:  nid 17 0x99430140 as  4 seq  0     SPDIF-out Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1:  nid 20 0x01014410 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 4
hdac1:  nid 21 0x01011412 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 4
hdac1:  nid 22 0x01016411 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 4
hdac1:  nid 23 0x01012414 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 4
hdac1:  nid 24 0x01a19c50 as  5 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=24 0x01a19c50 -> 0x01a19c21
hdac1:  nid 25 0x02a19c60 as  6 seq  0           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=25 0x02a19c60 -> 0x02a19c2f
hdac1:  nid 26 0x0181345f as  5 seq 15       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 4
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=26 0x0181345f -> 0x01813420
hdac1:  nid 27 0x02214c20 as  2 seq  0    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac1: Patching pin config nid=27 0x02214c20 -> 0x02214c1f
hdac1:  nid 28 0x593301f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:  nid 29 0x4005e601 as  0 seq  1      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color   White misc 6
hdac1:  nid 30 0x014b6130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack 11 loc  1 color  Orange misc 1
hdac1:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1
hdac1: Patched pins configuration:
hdac1:  nid 17 0x99430140 as  4 seq  0     SPDIF-out Fixed jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1
hdac1:  nid 18 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 20 0x01014410 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 4
hdac1:  nid 21 0x01011412 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 4
hdac1:  nid 22 0x01016411 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 4
hdac1:  nid 23 0x01012414 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 4
hdac1:  nid 24 0x01a19c21 as  2 seq  1           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1:  nid 25 0x02a19c2f as  2 seq 15           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 12
hdac1:  nid 26 0x01813420 as  2 seq  0       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 4
hdac1:  nid 27 0x02214c1f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 12
hdac1:  nid 28 0x593301f0 as 15 seq  0            CD  None jack  3 loc 25 color Unknown misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 29 0x4005e601 as  0 seq  1      Line-out  None jack  5 loc  0 color   White misc 6 [DISABLED]
hdac1:  nid 30 0x014b6130 as  3 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack 11 loc  1 color  Orange misc 1
hdac1:  nid 31 0x411111f0 as 15 seq  0       Speaker  None jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 1 [DISABLED]
hdac1: 4 associations found:
hdac1: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac1:  Pin nid=20 seq=0
hdac1:  Pin nid=22 seq=1
hdac1:  Pin nid=21 seq=2
hdac1:  Pin nid=23 seq=4
hdac1:  Pin nid=27 seq=15
hdac1: Association 1 (2) in:
hdac1:  Pin nid=26 seq=0
hdac1:  Pin nid=24 seq=1
hdac1:  Pin nid=25 seq=15
hdac1: Association 2 (3) out:
hdac1:  Pin nid=30 seq=0
hdac1: Association 3 (4) out:
hdac1:  Pin nid=17 seq=0

(...)

pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac1
pcm4: +--------------------------------------+
pcm4: | DUMPING PCM Playback/Record Channels |
pcm4: +--------------------------------------+
pcm4: 
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4: 
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm4:                  PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm4:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             DAC: 2 4 3 5
pcm4: 
pcm4: Record:
pcm4: 
pcm4:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
pcm4:                  PCM
pcm4:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
pcm4:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
pcm4:             ADC: 8
pcm4: 
pcm4: +-------------------------------+
pcm4: | DUMPING Playback/Record Paths |
pcm4: +-------------------------------+
pcm4: 
pcm4: Playback:
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=20 [pin: Line-out (Green Jack)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=22 [pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=14 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=4 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=21 [pin: Line-out (Black Jack)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=13 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=3 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=23 [pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=15 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=5 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=27 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=12 [audio mixer] [src: pcm, mix]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=2 [audio output] [src: pcm]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4: Record:
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=8 [audio input]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=35 [audio mixer] [src: line, mic, mix, monitor]
pcm4:              |
pcm4:              + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:              + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm4:              + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
pcm4:              + <- nid=11 [audio mixer] [src: mix]
pcm4: 
pcm4: Input Mix:
pcm4: 
pcm4:     nid=11 [audio mixer]
pcm4:       |
pcm4:       + <- nid=24 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: mic]
pcm4:       + <- nid=25 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] [src: monitor]
pcm4:       + <- nid=26 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)] [src: line]
```

My *device.hints*:


```
hint.hdac.1.cad2.nid27.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad2.nid26.config="as=2 seq=0"
hint.hdac.1.cad2.nid24.config="as=2 seq=1"
hint.hdac.1.cad2.nid25.config="as=2 seq=15"
```

I'm not sure if *seq=15* is valid for input associations, probably not, but it seems to work anyway, and I could get no sound only with the first line either.

My *sysctl.conf* settings:


```
$ sysctl hw.snd.default_unit
hw.snd.default_unit: 4
```

Also:


```
$ ls /dev/dsp4*
/dev/dsp4.0
```


----------



## AngryWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Maybe it's worth to mention some additional information:


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  71:71
Mixer mic      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mix      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to  80:80
Mixer igain    is currently set to  75:75
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  80:80
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  73:73
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm1: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm2: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm3: <HDA NVidia (Unknown) PCM #0 DisplayPort> (play)
pcm4: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm5: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
pcm6: <HDA Realtek ALC892 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```


----------



## AngryWolf (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually, *I can hear the music now*! It has a low volume, I had to put PCM volume to 100% and the Master volume to >= 80%. Dunno why it is not loud enough, is there a way to make it louder?

The quiet noise came from the mic, I could just mute it.


----------



## mav@ (Mar 20, 2011)

seq=15 for input is a valid setup, but it means different (not an automatic redirection) and that meaning not used by snd_hda. So speaking seq=15 has no special meaning for snd_hda.


----------

